
10 things I wish I knew before launching my last product - ronstethson
https://medium.com/@onlinewizard/10-things-i-wish-i-knew-before-launching-my-last-product-30d6f3e0f763
======
anonimous777
very brief

~~~
amirouche
and insightful.

